# Placa solar, led, bateria, luz 24h



## javiso85 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo por aqui, antes de nada me presento, me llamo Javi y soy ingeniero industrial mecánico, es decir que de electronica se mas bien poco (lo justo para pasar el test de suficiencia ) y estoy aqui para ver si alguien me puede hechar una mano, al cual estaré eternamente agradecido.

Mi problema es el siguiente, debo de hacer un circuito o modificar uno existente que tengo, que cumpla lo siguiente. Tengo un led ultra white, una placa solar y una pila AA recargable de 1.2V, necesito que el led este 24h encendido y durante el dia el circuito sea capaz de cargar la bateria para la noche mientras tiene el led encendido. El circuito que tengo lo he sacao de una luz de galibo de jardin el cual se apaga cuando se hace de dia, de momento he puenteado el transistor encargado de apagar la luz de dia, pero estoy en proceso de comprovar si es capaz de cargar la pila mientras tiene el led encendido. Muchisimas gracias por adelantado!!!!!!


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 5, 2009)

necesitas saber el voltaje y corriente que produce tu panel solar...

los mides a pleno sol, el voltaje se mide con el panel solo conectado al voltimetro y la corriente con el amperimetro conectado directo a las terminales del panel...

asi sabremos si la corriente que es capaz de dar el panel es suficiente para encender el led y cargar la bateria...

aunque como es una modificacion a un aparato ya existente, yo creo que el panel no va a ser capaz de dar corriente suficiente para encender el led y cargar la bateria el mismo tiempo, pues lo que quieren los fabricantes es economizar en gastos y no les convendria gastar mas dinero en un panel que de mucha mas corriente...

saludos...


----------



## javiso85 (Nov 6, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias por contestar, el panel solar da un voltage de salida de 1.33 Volts, la corriente no la he podido comprovar porque mi tester no funciona bien para medir corriente. He pensado en poner el led y la pila en paralelo con la placa solar como alimentacion???puede ir bien, o me pasara toda la corriente generada por el led y la pila no se cargará?? Otra opción es hacer el circuito desde cero, pero no se que placa comprar ni donde. Alguna propuesta, gracias de nuevo


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Otra cosilla... en el año, cuantos dias de sol teneis y cuantas horas por dia ?. salu2.


----------



## javiso85 (Nov 6, 2009)

Pues como mínimo el día dura en invierno 9 horas,en verano mas y de Sol fuerte depende mucho del dia. Pero para tener un único led ultra white encendido no creo que haga falta mucha energia, una única pila de 600mAh puede tenerlo mas de un dia encendido. A ver si entre todos lo podemos sacar, muchas gracias por el interes!!!!

Adjunto unas fotos del circuito que tengo para modificar, a ver que se os ocurre



Si sabeis de algun circuito mas sencillo mejor, un saludo


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 6, 2009)

un led blanco necesita de 3.2 a 3.8 volts para poder encender, asi que una bateria de 1.2v no lo puede encender...

tu lampara de jardin tiene un ciruito que eleva el voltaje de la bateria de 1.2v a los 3.x que necesita el led para encender... para eso estan las L1 y L1 y la resistencia y los transistores en la placa de las fotos que muestras...

supongamos que el led necesita 3.6v para encender y 20ma para que sea optima su iluminacion...

entonces necesitas elevar 3 veces el voltaje de tu bateria, por lo tanto vas a necesitar 3 veces mas corriente para alimentar el elevador de voltaje y que el led encienda correctamente...

de esa manera cuando esta enecendido el led la bateria entrega 60ma (20ma x 3)...

asi que para que el panel solar mantenga encendido el led debe entregar 60 ma, pero  si al mismo tiempo debe cargar la bateria, deberia entregar mas, cuanto mas ? 

si la bateria es de 600mah significa que si la alimentas con 600ma la cargas en 1 hora, (esto no se hace porque puede estallar la bateria), las lamparas de jardin que yo he visto dicen que deben recibir luz solar durante 8 horas para cargar correctamente la bateria, asi que para cargar la bateria en 8 horas el panel solar debe de entregar 75ma (600mah /8h=75ma)...

entonces... 
para tener el led encendido necesitas 60ma.
el panel da 75ma.

significa que el panel puede mantener el led encendido y le sobra un poco de corriente para cargar la bateria...

pero... 75ma del panel - 60ma para encender el led  te dejan 15ma para cargar la bateria...

600mah/ 15ma = 40h, lo que significa que para cargar la bateria correctamente con 15ma necesitas 40hrs, asi que la bateria no va a estar completamente cargada cuando el panel deje de producir electricidad... 

necesitarias al menos un panel que te entregara 135ma... o usar dos paneles iguales al de tu lampara de jardin conectados en paralelo...

saludos...


----------



## javiso85 (Nov 7, 2009)

Segun lo que me habeis contestado, he mirado por ebay y he encontrado esto:

http://cgi.ebay.es/USB-Solar-Batter...wItemQQptZPDA_Accessories?hash=item3a521abb3b

debajo se ven las caracteristicas de salida del circuito, creo que con esto va sobradisimo, solo seria cuestion de conectar debidamente una pila recargable y un (o dos preferiblemente) leds ultra white, que opinais al respecto. Lo malo que no se si sera muy fiable eso y me fallara a la semana, seria interesante que tuviera una vida de unos 2 años en funcionamiento


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 7, 2009)

esas cosas chinas baratas no siempre duran mucho...
ya depende de ti si te quieres arriesgar a comprarlo...

saludos...


----------



## javiso85 (Nov 8, 2009)

Gracias por contestar. Sabeis de alguna pagina web, o lugar para comprar placas solares pequeñas, o en definitiva componentes de calidad?

Alguien me podria dar un ejemplo de circuito que hiciera lo que quiero, que durante el dia cargue las baterias y tenga el ld encendido, y durante la noche el led siga encendido gracias a la pila cargada, un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Christian B (Nov 8, 2009)

Buenos días a todos, acá hay un circuito que te puede servir. Cargás la pila recargable directo con la celda, y cuando se hace de noche, alimenta uno o varios leds con un pequeño elevador de tensión.

Saludos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-lamparas-jardin-19669/


----------



## javiso85 (Nov 8, 2009)

Es exactamente eso lo que quiero pero que sea capaz de estar encendidos los led 24h, que por el dia encienda y cargue y por la noche siga encendido, se puede modificar algo?


----------



## Christian B (Nov 8, 2009)

Si podés hacer éste circuito ( pero no garantizo nada).
Hacé la prueba y comentanos.


----------



## javiso85 (Nov 8, 2009)

Vale lo hare a ver que tal, de que voltage y que intensidad es debe de ser la placa y la pila??donde puedo comprar la placa solar?sabes de alguna pagina web de componentes?? muchas gracias


----------



## Christian B (Nov 8, 2009)

Probá con el panel y la pila que dijiste que tenías:
Panel de 1,33V y la pila recargable de 1,2V.


----------



## javiso85 (Nov 8, 2009)

vale muchas gracias, lo hare durante esta semana


----------

